# Calgary, AB



## CANDawg (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone work in or have experience with the Calgary EMS under AHS? What is the system like? Is ALS/BLS divided, or is there an EMT & a medic on every rig? Any comments?

Also, a bit of controversy: Better or worse under AHS?


----------



## InsidiousStealth (May 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> Does anyone work in or have experience with the Calgary EMS under AHS? What is the system like? Is ALS/BLS divided, or is there an EMT & a medic on every rig? Any comments?
> 
> Also, a bit of controversy: Better or worse under AHS?



All I can say is good luck getting on you'll need it

It's also all ALS

When I did my practicum there a lot of people seemed to hate AHS so I think it is worse now but who knows


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

InsidiousStealth said:


> All I can say is good luck getting on you'll need it



I've read that they just prefer people with experience, which is understandable. Every new grad wants to get on with a metro system, so there's a lot of competition. 

I'm planning on doing a chunk of volunteer work before my EMT grad, and even afterwards if needed. I also think I may get BLS instructor certification. Teach CPR classes on the weekend and strengthen the resume at the same time.


----------

